

Ask YC: Why do people submit TechCrunch stories? - yankees1

I'm guessing 90% of the active visitors to Hacker News get the TC RSS feed and already have plenty of visibility to everything posted there. If you want to comment on the TechCrunch post, doesn't it make sense to do it there? I'd rather see activity here around more obscure news and posts.
======
tonystubblebine
I read the TC comments to gauge public opinion and the comments here to get
understanding, perspective, and ideas. Whenever I'm on TC, I feel like I'm at
a horse race surrounded by people who are passionately debating which horse is
going to win. But no one there seems to know how I could become one of the
horses. That's why people should keep posting TC articles here.

------
mark-t
Maybe instead of trying to change everybody else's behavior, you could just
solve the problem and move on. If you subscribe to news.yc's rss feed, write a
filter. If you visit the front page, write a greasemonkey script. This is not
a hard problem.

I also subscribe to steve yegge's rss feed, raganwald's, jeff atwood's, joel
spolsky's, paul graham's, xkcd's, TED's, and so on. It would be ludicrous to
try to get people to stop posting links from all the sites I subscribe to.

~~~
BSeward
I've put together a Yahoo Pipes mashup that filters TechCrunch stories. It's
accessible at
[http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=KCPCxw8t3RGoQM1ML...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=KCPCxw8t3RGoQM1MLe2fWQ)
; you should be trivially able to look at its source and modify it to filter
whatever sites you don't need. Easy and fun.

You should be able to subscribe to the RSS directly at
[http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=KCPCxw8t3RGoQM1MLe...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.run?_id=KCPCxw8t3RGoQM1MLe2fWQ&_render=rss)

------
rms
Techcrunch posts _NEWS_. About software startups. They are the preeminent news
source and incredibly relevant here, even when they are talking more general
business (like Yahoo/Microsoft) Get used to it and please stop complaining, at
this point it is just annoying because Techcrunch is not going to be banned.
There are greasemonkey scripts to filter out domains from this site if you
never want to see Techcrunch again.

[http://internetducttape.com/2008/05/23/filtering-reddit-
and-...](http://internetducttape.com/2008/05/23/filtering-reddit-and-hacker-
news/)

~~~
jonknee
> They are the preeminent news source

Except when Mashable writes about something first and TechCrunch refuses to
follow.

~~~
rms
Does anyone here read Mashable?

------
tlrobinson
In his book (The Contrarian's Guide to Leadership) Steven Sample (the
president of my alma mater, USC) talks about how he doesn't read newspapers,
but rather gets his news from his peers.

He figures they're a pretty good filter, and if anything important or
interesting happens he'll hear about it through them.

I take a similar approach with Hacker News. You guys are my filter. 90% of
TechCrunch articles are uninteresting to me, but the other 10% usually get
posted to Hacker News.

Same with a lot of other sites. I prefer lots of niche blogs/news sites to the
more mainstream and high traffic sites.

~~~
RyanGWU82
I'm the same way -- I don't browse TechCrunch myself, but I appreciate links
to relevant and interesting TC articles.

------
aneesh
Reading a TechCrunch article on HN is _different_ than reading it on from
TechCrunch; the discussion generated on Hacker News is often very interesting
and high-quality, and I think is the reason most of us visit the site in the
first place.

~~~
lpgauth
True, and Chris (from TC comments) is not here.

------
volida
TC has many stories, if a TC story submitted to YC gets points it means it's
worth it to read it.

If your "90% guess" is right, then if the story gets points in HN, then the
fact that "is worth it for a read" is only increased.

I don't see where is the problem.

Oh, you know I guess the 10% reads Paul Buchheit blog, or 105% reads Paul
Gragham essays from his site, 60% reads Philip Greenspun's blog, 25% reads
Aaron Swartz blog. With the same logic no story should be submitted.

I am sure you are going to say but their posts are not subbmited every day.
Well that's because they don't write so often something of general interest,
which means that TC because of the fact that is writting too many stories they
have higher potential of hitting something of general interest more often...

I don't see where is the problem

------
andreyf
_I'm guessing 90% of the active visitors to Hacker News get the TC RSS feed_

I'm guessing it's closer to 10%...

------
nertzy
I'd like to see the threshold for the front page raised just a bit. I think
there are too many stories making it to the top, and personally I find it hard
to assume a TC post is meaningful when it has a score of merely 4.

This is true for news from other sources by the way. I see the problem as an
infoglut rather than any sort of predisposition towards one source over
another.

------
PI
I make it a point NOT to read TechCrunch.

~~~
flipbrad
as do I. the important stuff hits techmeme (which I pull the RSS feed to)
and/or HN.

I do however read TC:UK, @mbites does a pretty good job there without
pollution from mike arrington's insufferable soapboxing/linkbaiting

I'd love to be able to just pull Eric Schonfeld's TC material and leave the
rest to rot

------
yankees1
Thanks everyone, I really wasn't criticizing anyone, just trying to get
different view points. Lots of great feedback.

------
reazalun
I totally agree. The reason why I unsubscribed to TC is because the news there
will be echoed in so many places. Digg, Reddit, TechMeme and Hacker News.

~~~
Raphael
Why not get it directly from the source?

------
mhartl
_I'm guessing 90% of the active visitors to Hacker News get the TC RSS feed_

I'd guess it's much less than that. I used to have TC in my feed, but there
were so many articles it was hard to keep up. I've found that, at least
relative to my interests, the signal-to-noise ratio at TechCrunch is too low;
Hacker News is my filter for picking out the signal.

------
dbrush
There seems to be a growing trend of proclamations and conjectures against the
quality and quantity of items on this site. However, I'll dissent and say that
I'd rather see more activity around those items than items like this
discussing how there aren't enough of the right kind of items..

------
aaroneous
This issue has been raised before, to which some said they don't follow TC and
appreciate those stories showing up on HN.

Personally, I agree with you. I think it's pretty lame that almost all of the
daily TC stories get posted here, regardless of what the article talks about.

------
thomasswift
I often ask myself the same question, BUT I am glad they do because it opens
up the conversation here and the techcrunch comments are filled with 'firsts'
and 'fake someone famous'.

------
jakewolf
Because there's always a greater fool. Not that I don't enjoy reading TC, but
come on, we don't need duplication just to keep a couple of non-TC readers
happy.

